# give me your best historical radar links :)



## rocojerry (Dec 12, 2014)

i started playing with this idea last winter, and took it a bit further this last storm...

but what are the best sources for historical time lapse radar that you have found? at first i just knew about the last 3 hours radar images...
http://images.intellicast.com/WxImages/RadarLoop/hfd_None_anim.gif

then i found the last 24 hour images...
http://images.intellicast.com/WxImages/YesterdaysRadarLoop/hfd.gif

but still haven't really found anything in the last 24+hour ranges, so i built this ugly prototype up...  sorry for a few gaps...
http://telaetas.com/web/roco/

still looking for more sources/links/websites that you may use to get this kind of information.. i'm sure there has to be something on NOAA somewhere..  the one i found on noaa does 5 minute increments.. i think an hour is about as granular as I want to get....


----------



## rocojerry (Dec 26, 2014)

so nobody looks at historical radar before making the trip up?  Are you just glued to hitting refresh every 5 minutes on current radar during all storm events?


----------



## Tin (Dec 26, 2014)

rocojerry said:


> so nobody looks at historical radar before making the trip up?  Are you just glued to hitting refresh every 5 minutes on current radar during all storm events?



Yup. Read some David Hume. Look at this year's two good storms.


----------

